# anyone tried acid-ease?



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--I read about this product called acid-ease. its supposed to be pretty good. it has natural herbs etc in it that help breakdown foods faster and ease heartburn. it has anti-acid stuff in it as well. let me know!!!!!!!!thanksart


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Acid-Ease by Prevail, yeah, it usually works for me... it's worth a try, Art. Plain old papaya enzyme (from American Health, it's been around forever) also helps at times. One never knows what's going to work on any given day, part of the fun of all this.







...crankypants (new here)


----------

